# Nakamichi PA 304 or Linear Power 1502IQ?



## E. coli (Jan 10, 2009)

Just recently acquired a set of Morel Elates 6 ( 2 way) and currently have (in possession) these two amps to choose from. Which would be best to drive the Elates cleanly? Thanks for your thoughts!

Nakamichi PA 304:

4 x 45W @ 4 ohms
2 x 30W + 1 x 90 @ 4 ohms stereo + bridge
2 x 90W @ 4 ohms bridge
THD: 0.005%
S/N: 110dB
Fuse: 30A

Linear Power 1502IQ:

75 X2 @ 4 Ohm 12.5V (0.050% THD)
142.5 X 2 @ 2 Ohm 12.5
285 X 1 @ 4 Ohm 12.5V
550 Watt Max OutPut
S/N: 95dB
Fuse: 25A


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Both are very good choices. The figures look better on the Nak, but those will degrade slightly when you bridge it (if you believe figures 100% anyway).

Try them both.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I measured the output of a stock Linear Power 1502 IQ to provide 110 watts RMS just prior to clipping with my oscilloscope on a reactive load with one channel driven. That is generally 15% to 20% higher than what one could expect to achieve out of it in a "real world" environment but shows the amp to be close to spot on with the power rating.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Try them both and let us know what you think. I was playing one of my 304's just yesterday in the garage (testing out the Cascade 12 volt supply from Ebay a few weeks ago). I still think Nak's are under-rated on the forums.

Sounds like your passive?
Do you have an active xover you can use?
Try LP on low end and Nak on the high?


----------



## E. coli (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for the replies thus far. Yes, the set-up at the moment will be passive. I will be replacing the awful Bose mids/tweets in a 2003 Porsche 911. I thought by adding an aftermarket sub, I could live with it but it only made the higher frequencies that much more "empty". Therefore I acquired the Morel Elate and hope that these boys will sing!

Currently running a Pioneer AVIC-F90BT headunit with the stock Bose speakers and added a custom fabricated sealed enclosure with an 8" JL Audio sub ( located in the footwell of the passenger side). Power to the 8" coming from an ARC Audio Mini KS 125.2 . FYI, the local shop is favoring the LP.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

So you have both amps in your posession and you're asking the opinion of people who do not have these amps? Here's a novel idea...try them both and find out for your self. 

Remember this is DIY mobile audio.


----------



## E. coli (Jan 10, 2009)

bass_lover1 said:


> So you have both amps in your posession and you're asking the opinion of people who do not have these amps? Here's a novel idea...try them both and find out for your self.
> 
> Remember this is DIY mobile audio.


You have a point- Learn by doing, duly noted. Just practicing the "other" principle "learn by other people's experience"- never hurts to ask. Thanks again!


----------



## E. coli (Jan 10, 2009)

Just wanted to provide an update, went with the Nakamichi (just sounded better to me- musical bliss). Must tell you those Morel Elates is handling the power effortlessly. 

I'm sure those bad boys can handle more, perhaps I will test that in the future- for now I am - thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

Go with the LP!


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

SACRAMANIAC916 said:


> Go with the LP!


Dude, the last post finished the thread... 2 YEARS AGO! Stop tryin to up your post count by wasting space.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I second that....I have a strange feeling he made up his mind by now.....:surprised:


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Leave it to a Linear Power fanboi to bump a 2 year old thread!


----------



## E. coli (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL! For the record I moved on and now have an ARC SE4100 running bridged to the Elate 6's- content and happy with the sound.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

well excuse me! sorry for not seeing the date! damn!


----------

